# Stihl 026 Service Manual



## AlwaysDull (May 1, 2007)

Does anyone have a service manual for the Stihl 026? Electronic version would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## 04ultra (May 1, 2007)

check your PM's




.


----------



## PA Plumber (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to the site AD.


----------



## dnorment (Dec 13, 2010)

*Shop Manual for Stihl*

Can anyone help with one for an 026 saw? Old saw but has been used very little...starts sometime but won't stay running...thanks


----------



## Suz (Dec 14, 2010)

dnorment said:


> Can anyone help with one for an 026 saw? Old saw but has been used very little...starts sometime but won't stay running...thanks



If you need a manual for a 026, or any other for that matter, go to this STIHL website and download it.

http://www.stihlusa.com/information/info_product2.html


----------



## woodhounder (Dec 14, 2010)

dnorment said:


> Can anyone help with one for an 026 saw? Old saw but has been used very little...starts sometime but won't stay running...thanks



Good saw, I do about 90% of my cutting with one.


----------



## PFDGary (Jun 26, 2017)

AlwaysDull said:


> Does anyone have a service manual for the Stihl 026? Electronic version would be great.
> 
> Thanks!


I too am looking for an 026 Service Manual (not the Product manual on the Stihl website.) Thank you!


----------



## ray benson (Jun 26, 2017)

PFDGary said:


> I too am looking for an 026 Service Manual (not the Product manual on the Stihl website.) Thank you!


Check your inbox


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 4, 2017)

I've often wondered why I can't upload and attach a PDF file to a post and then anyone could download it from a thread. Maybe that is possible, but I've never seen it done. That way the inbox step could be bypassed. I suppose there are reasons for this.


----------



## farmer steve (Jul 5, 2017)

Wood Doctor said:


> I've often wondered why I can't upload and attach a PDF file to a post and then anyone could download it from a thread. Maybe that is possible, but I've never seen it done. That way the inbox step could be bypassed. I suppose there are reasons for this.


it can be but we would probably have a million threads for IPL's and other manuals. that's why there is the beg for manuals thread. i have a hard time putting PDF'sup too. this one i just copied and paste.
http://bricomeca.free.fr/Stihl/stihl 026 IPL.pdf


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 5, 2017)

Here's my first try with File Dropper:
http://www.filedropper.com/stihl026partsdiagram

I think that I like Farmer Steve's better (no background noise).


----------



## farmer steve (Jul 5, 2017)

Wood Doctor said:


> Here's my first try with File Dropper:
> http://www.filedropper.com/stihl026partsdiagram
> 
> I think that I like Farmer Steve's better (no background noise).


i don't sign up for any "free" downloads they don't need my info. there are a few guys on here that have a treasure trove of manuals. i download everyone that i see that i don't have. even the Husqvarna ones. ya never know.


----------



## ray benson (Jul 5, 2017)

Wood Doctor said:


> I've often wondered why I can't upload and attach a PDF file to a post and then anyone could download it from a thread. Maybe that is possible, but I've never seen it done. That way the inbox step could be bypassed. I suppose there are reasons for this.


Do you remember giftsofwood - stihl manuals easy to download. Word was Stihl's lawyers forced him to close the site, due to copyright law.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 5, 2017)

ray benson said:


> Do you remember giftsofwood - stihl manuals easy to download. Word was Stihl's lawyers forced him to close the site, due to copyright law.


Yes, Ray, I remember that very well. He never used advertising and was just trying to be helpful. Stihl was myopic on this issue. That guy was selling a bunch of chainsaws for them by proxy and they never realized it. He was money in the bank.


----------



## Mike Haverstock (Dec 3, 2019)

ray benson said:


> Check your inbox


 
I too am looking for an 026 service manual. Thanks!


----------



## jim hougen (Dec 3, 2019)

I am begging for an026 service manual


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 3, 2019)

Check this out:


----------



## sawnewbie (Mar 31, 2020)

Wood Doctor said:


> Check this out:


WooHoo! Thanks Edwin. . .just inherited an 026 (non-pro) from my father. . .it looks to be in pretty darn good shape. . just a bit dirty. . .I'm sure he didn't use it much. . .looking forward to servicing it and getting it tip-top shape with the help of your awesome service manual!! Thanks again


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 31, 2020)

sawnewbie said:


> WooHoo! Thanks Edwin. . .just inherited an 026 (non-pro) from my father. . .it looks to be in pretty darn good shape. . just a bit dirty. . .I'm sure he didn't use it much. . .looking forward to servicing it and getting it tip-top shape with the help of your awesome service manual!! Thanks again


I took my 026 PRO out to the field today and cut almost a whole truckload of firewood rounds with her. A few big ones got handled by my Husky 257 that has been giving my Stihl MS 361 a temporary vacation. Both saws performed flawlessly.

It took six choke pulls to fire the 026 because I had let her sit for nearly a year. I run with a 16" bar and .325" pitch chain. She seems to love that setup and screams hard at WOT, eager to let me know that she still has the guts and the grunt. Now my other Husky saws are jealous again.


----------

